# My first pieces for Jazz Band.



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Hey guys. So I was in a "Composing for Jazz Ensemble" class these semester and here are the results of that class.











Keep in mind that I've never written Jazz or for Jazz band before, but I do feel like I improved quite a bit between the first and second attempts.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I liked the second piece, pretty nice, good and engaging rhythms. An interesting thing is that, if I had not known that you composed this piece, still I would definitely say that it was composed by a classical composer and not a jazz one.
Don't get me wrong, I find the music more interesting because of that.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> I liked the second piece, pretty nice, good and engaging rhythms. An interesting thing is that, if I had not known that you composed this piece, still I would definitely say that it was composed by a classical composer and not a jazz one.
> Don't get me wrong, I find the music more interesting because of that.


I definitely thought my background as a classical composer influenced both of these pieces. Thanks for noticing!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

Both are interesting but I thought jazz was improvised?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Andante said:


> Both are interesting but I thought jazz was improvised?


Most Jazz is not completely improvised, they just have improvised sections. Both of my pieces have two sections each where a solo instrument improvises over a chord progression.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

I have never seen a score used in a Jazz Club or any band that I played in! the big swing and "Jazz" bands OK but not the ensembles of say up to 8 - 9 players but let us not side track your thread.


----------

